# Job Application Question



## Melanie11 (Feb 18, 2011)

I haven't posted in awhile but I was the one who got laid off the end of August. A week before I had my baby. I am still looking for a job (it's rough out there as you know!).

Well I am applying for a job and the posting says to email your resume. My question is what type of information should I put in the email? Should it be somewhat like a cover letter?

Thanks!


----------



## willsee (Feb 18, 2011)

Melanie11 said:


> I haven't posted in awhile but I was the one who got laid off the end of August. A week before I had my baby. I am still looking for a job (it's rough out there as you know!).
> Well I am applying for a job and the posting says to email your resume. My question is what type of information should I put in the email? Should it be somewhat like a cover letter?
> 
> Thanks!


I've always put my cover letter as the body of the email and attach my resume.


----------

